# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فرم شماره 1 دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور 98

## Meteoroid

*سلام دوستان.
فرم شماره 1 که صفحه 64 دفترچه ثبت نام هست برای چیه؟ باید پرینت بگیریم تکمیل کنیم ببریم آموزش پرورش تایید کنه؟

گواهي مربوط به عنوان رشته تحصيلي دو سال آخر دوره دبيرستان و سال اخذ مدرك پيشدانشگاهي براي فارغالتحصيلان
يا دانشآموزان نظام قبلي آموزش متوسطه و همچنين سه سال آخر دوره متوسطه براي ديپلمههاي سنوات قبل نظام قديم آموزش متوسطه و نظام
جديد آموزشي 3- 3- 6 براي شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1398

من دانشجو پیام نور بودم مهر ماه امسال انصراف دادم برای کنکور 98 شرکت کنم. رشتم ریاضی فیزیک نظام قدیم ( پیش دانشگاهی رو سال 95 تموم کردم قبولی خرداد ) اینا رم گفتم شاید لازم باشه.
ممنون از راهنماییتون.
*

----------


## POOYAE

این فرم هم سال های قبل بود و چیز جدیدی نیست . شما که دانشجو شدید دانشگاه ازتون این فرم رو خواست ؟ خیر  :Yahoo (4):  پس مهم نیست

----------


## Meteoroid

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط POOYAE


این فرم هم سال های قبل بود و چیز جدیدی نیست . شما که دانشجو شدید دانشگاه ازتون این فرم رو خواست ؟ خیر  پس مهم نیست


ممنون دوست عزیز*

----------

